
The Two-Napkin Protocol (2015) - ColinWright
http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/the-two-napkin-protocol/
======
d33
> BGP is still integral to an Internet that has grown from 80 thousand hosts
> in 1989 to over one billion hosts today.

And at the same time, its security hadn't improved much:

[https://security.stackexchange.com/q/56069/15648](https://security.stackexchange.com/q/56069/15648)

------
ogennadi
> It was 1989. Kirk Lougheed of Cisco and Yakov Rekhter of IBM were having
> lunch in a meeting hall cafeteria at an Internet Engineering Task Force
> (IETF) conference.

> They wrote a new routing protocol that became RFC (Request for Comment)
> 1105, the Border Gateway Protocol (BGP), known to many as the “Two Napkin
> Protocol” — in reference to the napkins they used to capture their thoughts.

